
Police Have Seized the Server That Hosted BlueLeaks - jbegley
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj43xq/cops-seize-blueleaks-ddosecrets-server
======
Miner49er
I'm not familiar with German law. Is this kind of censorship and attack on the
press normal or legal there?

~~~
rurban
Depends on the judge. In Bavaria everything is possible.

In this case a lot of personal information of officers was leaked, and German
judges are very sensitive on privacy violations.

